# Georgia Beats Florida



## SuperSport (Oct 14, 2007)

To quote the "Legendary Larry Munson" there is going to be some property damage Saturday night October 27. From the celebrating that the Dawgs are going to do, after beating Tebow, and the Gator crew!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 14, 2007)

I would love to see it, but the way we are playing I don't think it'll happen.............................. But the way this year has been in college ball who in the hades knows..................
Go DAWGS!!!!!!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 14, 2007)

They did it to Vandy - what not UF? They may blow up a building if they win - which ain't likely.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 14, 2007)

I think we got them, I hope 
But hey Bet I will get alot of reply's.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## larpyn (Oct 14, 2007)

*Here's a reply*



SuperSport said:


> To quote the "Legendary Larry Munson" there is going to be some property damage next Saturday night. From the celebrating that the Dawgs are going to do, after beating Tebow, and the Gator crew!!!
> Go Dawgs!!!



Your calendar must be broke!  
Maybe they are going to dress in Kentucky jerseys and pretend like they are going to have a chance to win.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 14, 2007)

You got me there, good Point, I meant Next game, sorry my bad been working to long and hard  
I do own up to my mistakes!!! I will fix it.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 14, 2007)

There you go, thanks for pointing it out. 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## chadair (Oct 15, 2007)

doenightmare said:


> They did it to Vandy - what not UF? They may blow up a building if they win - which ain't likely.


----------



## meriwether john (Oct 15, 2007)

GO DAWGS!


please don't come back with tails between yer legs. If the bulldogs make a bowl it will be tough with the 2 easiest teams left on the schedule being Troy and Tech. hope they are able to win out and maybe pull down a BCS bid. I know that's a big hope -but as posted earlier --the way the season has been so far.....
Just glad UGA isn't in the #1 spot -- watch out Ohio St. and B.C. them Bulls are charging.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 15, 2007)

BCS bid?  Some of these posts must be written in folks' sleep because they are dreams.  

People, you just watched UGA squeak by Vandy by the narrowest of margins.  How can anyone even think "if we win out?"

Florida
Troy
Auburn (who housed Vanderbilt and beat Florida in the Swamp)
Kentucky (who beat LSU)
GT

If UGA goes 3-2 over the next 5 they will have done well.  The defense is borderline horrendous.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 15, 2007)

As much as it pains me to say...NO WAY, UGA BEATS UF.  Sorry, it just aint gonna happen for you this year.


----------



## jcarter (Oct 15, 2007)

ive got a son at uga and would love to see them win......but there is no way they will beat uf. i just hope they dont get humiliated.


----------



## Buck (Oct 15, 2007)

Fingers are crossed too...


----------



## JKG (Oct 15, 2007)

Gators got whole bunch more to worry about right now.......Like beating a very good Kentucky team before they play the dawgs.


----------



## marine3 (Oct 15, 2007)

You never know with SEC Football. So far the Dawgs look to be way to inconsistant to beat UF, but as a Dawg Fan I will hold out hope that we play a complete game and beat the Gators. GO DAWGS


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 15, 2007)

JKG said:


> Gators got whole bunch more to worry about right now.......Like beating a very good Kentucky team before they play the dawgs.



Thats for sure but I do believe its going to be a good game just wish it wasnt at Kentucky


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 15, 2007)

LSU looked like they had a hangover after beating UF.  Kentucky was ready to pounce on them.

UK had better get over that win and start preparing for UF.  If they walk into the game with a hangover like LSU, it won't be pretty for them.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 15, 2007)

DAWGS gonna put the bite on them Gators this year!


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 15, 2007)

I like Ducky!!! He be smart!!! But its Gayors!!!
Go BullDawgs!!!


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 15, 2007)

Win ??? I dont know , maybe if this guy replaces Tebow !!!


----------



## chadair (Oct 15, 2007)

MudDucker said:


> DAWGS gonna put the bite on them Gators this year!




 Dentures? dawgs haven't had teeth in 20 years


----------



## Buck (Oct 15, 2007)

chadair said:


> Dentures? dawgs haven't had teeth in 20 years



That's pretty funny...


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 15, 2007)

buck#4 said:


> That's pretty funny...



Im glad you got a kick out of it.....I dont think its THAT funny !!!!!


----------



## Cypress94 (Oct 15, 2007)

Dang!!  I saw this post and thought I woke up from a dream!!!  

Nah, I gotta have a little fun!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## whitworth (Oct 15, 2007)

*Like someone once said to me,*

Never bet money on a nineteen year old


----------



## Buck (Oct 15, 2007)

Greg Tench said:


> Im glad you got a kick out of it.....I dont think its THAT funny !!!!!



 

I'm with 60Grit, "that's the reason they play the games."


----------



## centerc (Oct 15, 2007)

If the wake up and put Cox in at Qb we might have a chance.Stafford cant score enough to win.


----------



## kingfish (Oct 15, 2007)

Gonna be interesting.  Georgia is so due to take it to Florida.  It's why I don't gamble.  I had Florida losing 3 out of the last 4 years.  I'm a Florida fan, but I'm also a realist.  You Dawgs should have whipped us a few times and you didn't.  In my opinion it makes you just that much more dangerous.        kingfish


----------



## chadair (Oct 15, 2007)

kingfish said:


> Gonna be interesting.  Georgia is so due to take it to Florida.  It's why I don't gamble.  I had Florida losing 3 out of the last 4 years.  I'm a Florida fan, but I'm also a realist.  You Dawgs should have whipped us a few times and you didn't.  In my opinion it makes you just that much more dangerous.        kingfish



 alright, now we need a smiley thing blowing smoke up someones ........ Brownnoser


----------



## Arrow3 (Oct 15, 2007)

We don't have a snowballs chance in......


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 16, 2007)

No way in heck we beat Florida even if we played two times as hard as we have the past two weeks. Thats bad...


----------



## reylamb (Oct 16, 2007)

UGA in a BCS game??????????????????


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanatos said:


> No way in heck we beat Florida even if we played two times as hard as we have the past two weeks. Thats bad...



I wouldnt quite say that!  you never know in the SEC!


----------



## DoeMaster (Oct 16, 2007)

Never say never in the SEC, but I'd have to say that it doesn't look too good for the Bulldogs vs Florida!!

GO GATORS!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 16, 2007)

Just in....Truck load of denturegrip delivered to Athens....2 weeks to get ready to put the bite on them Gators


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 16, 2007)

*I wouldnt quite say that! you never know in the SEC!*

A Gator fan is giving us more of a chance than our UGA fans!!! Thats sad very sad. You gotta believe!!! If we can play like we did against Alabama we have a pretty good shot here. Again Sad...
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 16, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> A Gator fan is giving us more of a chance than our UGA fans!!! Thats sad very sad. You gotta believe!!! If we can play like we did against Alabama we have a pretty good shot here. Again Sad...
> Go Dawgs!!!



Nope. If we play like we did against Alabama we would still loose. We would have to play a better football game  than we have ever played this year to break even with Florida. If we come to play we have a chance. If we play even a little like we have the past two or three weeks we are toast! We need to see a totally different ball team to win!


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 16, 2007)

Need better play calling. Defense play hard, and offense catch the ball. Should be a good game.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 16, 2007)

Look at Auburn, they beat Florida and that was the first time we seen Auburn play like that the whole year. So There is no way I bury my Dawgs!!! No way!!! We have a week off to prepare, and I think we can and will beat them.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## chadair (Oct 16, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> There is no way I bury my Dawgs!!!





let me help bury em


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 16, 2007)

No Thanks, The Dawg Fans here are doing it pretty good, So called Dawg Fans  <--- Bet I get a reply on that one 
Go Dawg!!!


----------



## chadair (Oct 16, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> Bet I get a reply on that one



Nahh, I doubt it


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 16, 2007)

So called??? Some folks are just being realistic. We all remember what happened on the Plains last Nov. so anything can happen and it is the SEC. For the most part, I know a lot of gator fans and theyre good people. Then there is 1 or 2 that remind me why I HATE UF.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 16, 2007)

Told ya chadair


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 16, 2007)

*Some folks are just being realistic. We all remember what happened on the Plains last*

Thats why I will not "Bury" them. Realistic, I am "I" believe that we can and will beat them. The So called was for the Gator fan. Having fun with him.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks Grit, That is what I was trying to say, but hey Munson is Georgia!!! He will be there announcing so we have some Advantage. 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## chadair (Oct 16, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> The So called was for the Gator fan. Having fun with him.




don't blame me cause you upset your "so called" buddies


----------



## Greg Tench (Oct 16, 2007)

chadair said:


> don't blame me cause you upset your "so called" buddies



Nobody upset here. Just tellin it the way it is....gayter.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 16, 2007)

Not blaming you, Pointing out why I said it. Were not mad we can take it, unlike some people!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 16, 2007)

Hey folks it's THE game, Fla-vs-Ga, and anything can happen in this one. Neither side can afford to be overconfident or defeatist. Crazy things can happen in this rivalry.

Go GATORS 111


----------



## larpyn (Oct 16, 2007)

bullgator said:


> Hey folks it's THE game, Fla-vs-Ga, and anything can happen in this one. Neither side can afford to be overconfident or defeatist. Crazy things can happen in this rivalry.
> 
> Go GATORS 111



You got that right! There is no favorite in that game. The sports world know-it-alls may have a favorite on paper but you might as well throw that paper out the window after kickoff. That is what makes the SEC (and the UF/UGA game) so great.

Go Gators. beat Kentucky-then worry about the Dawgs.


----------



## creekbender (Oct 16, 2007)

I Say It's Great To Be A Georgia Bulldawg , C'mon Gators I'm Ready.


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 16, 2007)

I am not burying the Dawgs. Im telling you we have to see a team come to play that we have not seen all year come out of those gates ready to pound tebow into the ground and for gosh sakes blitz the H E L L out of them. Offense has to pull it together and we are missing both Lumpkin and Brown. Moreno will try his best to get the job done, but Florida has some head hunters on defense. I'm not being pessimistic . I'm being objective. By all accounts we should loose this game. Will we come and play GEORGIA football. The type of football we've rarely seen this year. That smash mouth, run you over, gang tackling football??? We will see in two Saturdays and I can't wait! Gooooo Dawgs! Sic'em!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 16, 2007)

I just think will can and will win. People who say we have no shot at them. Do you remember App. State and Michigan? 
We Have A Really Good Chance.
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2007)

*Pups better stay on the porch*

The pups WILL loose to Fla, Aub, Kent, and definitely TECH!!!!!!!


----------



## skeeterbit (Oct 17, 2007)

no doubt it will be a good game but I do believe we will take this one might be a diff story this week with Ky though!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 17, 2007)

This is for the message I got about Florida beating us for the last 20 years.
Isn't the overall record the one that matters. Can't Gators remember that far back!!! UGA 45 - UF 37, Yeah we are on top!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 17, 2007)

There he goes again Smoking that stuff, Tech, Tech who? Oh UGA's Brat of a kid, Since we are their DADDY!!! You must have a short term memory. I believe I have already told you this!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2007)

*Supersport*

Hey sport, just stay on the porch where you and your pups belong!! History is something that has happened in the past.  We are talking 2007.  Welcome to the future, porch pup.


----------



## larpyn (Oct 17, 2007)

skeeterbit said:


> no doubt it will be a good game but I do believe we will take this one might be a diff story this week with Ky though!



Yep, Ky has a bunch of play makers and we are....well.....a little shy in the play maker dept right now especially on defense. Good new is becoming a play maker comes with experience and right now the Gators are getting plenty of that. Tebow and Harvin can only carry the team so much. We need some guys to step up on defense. But that will come in time.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 17, 2007)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey sport, just stay on the porch where you and your pups belong!! History is something that has happened in the past.  We are talking 2007.  Welcome to the future, porch pup.



What is so funny is that you have no future and you have no history...you are a nothing and you know it


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Oct 17, 2007)

I'll tell ya how I feel...even florida fans are better than fair-weather fans.  It just makes me sick to see/hear "DAWG FANS" going against them.  It's gonna be a close one but I say DAWGS by a touchdown.  Ms. Tebow is gonna get aquainted with Brandon Miller and it's gonna be slow walking and sad singing.


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Oct 17, 2007)

And to address the comment about UGA loosing to Tech, this year will make it 7 in a row.  The only way ya'll actually have a chance is that Reggie is gone.  Nothing makes a UGA-GT game better than Reggie Ball throwing it into the stands on 4th down.  The most recent victory brings the all-time series record to 58-36-5 in favor of our Bulldogs.  I know a few folks on here do not condone speaking of the past, but I do....records are kept to prove a point....Good Day Sir.


----------



## chadair (Oct 17, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> I just think will can and will win.



Did I miss something? Whos will, and what # is he?


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 17, 2007)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> I'll tell ya how I feel...even florida fans are better than fair-weather fans.  It just makes me sick to see/hear "DAWG FANS" going against them.  It's gonna be a close one but I say DAWGS by a touchdown.  Ms. Tebow is gonna get aquainted with Brandon Miller and it's gonna be slow walking and sad singing.


Brandon Miller is the sorriest excuse for a middle linebacker in the entire country.   Do you watch the games?  I hate Florida, but #12 is a joke.


----------



## meriwether john (Oct 17, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> BCS bid?  Some of these posts must be written in folks' sleep because they are dreams.
> 
> People, you just watched UGA squeak by Vandy by the narrowest of margins.  How can anyone even think "if we win out?"
> 
> ...



sure if you read the post I said if UGA should win out they might get a BCS bid. the overall tone was one of no expectancy but hope for the Dawgs to turn it around. Florida squeaked out several wins last year at least 2 of which should have been losses and look what they did to a GOOD Ohio St. team that no one outside of Gator Nation expected them to beat.


Tell me you had Stanford beating USC and App St beating Michigan.

so stranger things have happened my friend. GO DAWGS!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 17, 2007)

Finally some Georgia Fans with FAITH!!!
As to the Tech guy,    
He must of went to Tech, Cause he is, Well I be nice, I will just call him a Tech Fan 
Miller why you hate on him?
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 17, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> Finally some Georgia Fans with FAITH!!!
> As to the Tech guy,
> He must of went to Tech, Cause he is, Well I be nice, I will just call him a Tech Fan
> Miller why you hate on him?
> Go Dawgs!!!



it should be "he must have..."

I love when Dawg fans play grown up.

once again, do you watch the games?  Miller sucks and every UGA fan that I watch the games with agrees.  He is as dumb as a stump, he over-pursues on EVERY play, and he loses his man in coverage a majority of the time.  Go back and watch JP Wilson's TD run in the Bama game.  You'll see big #12 run right past him.  And that's not the only time.

Its not really Miller's fault that he is so bad there, as he is not a MLB and shouldn't even be playing there, except that injuries and no depth forced it.

Meriwetherjohn... I appreciate the fact that you have faith in your team, and believe me, I want UGA to win every game from here on out, save one.  I just think its weird to talk about UGA winning out  (beating Kentucky and UF) when they have struggled so much.  But, I agree, anything can happen.

Supersport, you're almost as entertaining as that Tweaker fellow.


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 17, 2007)

No SS is right must of went (we are in the SOUTH)
Thats why he has Half of UGA'S INTS.


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 17, 2007)

Why is it weird? We are college fans, and the best college in the Nation is the one we pull for. So we have a perfect season attitude. We believe in UGA, no matter how bad we play or get beat, we know that they are able to go out and beat ANY team, ANY time. That is why we love to watch!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 18, 2007)

wow... Brandon Miller has one of Georgia's 2 INT's on the year.  He must be a Butkus Award nominee for that...


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 18, 2007)

You hate on him for being awful, but the whole defense needs to step up. Is that all you have to say Doc, no more cute come backs? hummmm You sure your not a Gator or Tech fan!!! One is as bad as the other!!!


----------



## chadair (Oct 18, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Brandon Miller is the sorriest excuse for a middle linebacker in the entire country.   Do you watch the games?  .




right on the money.

 the guys I go with to the UGA games feel the same


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 18, 2007)

earlyrain said:


> You hate on him for being awful, but the whole defense needs to step up. Is that all you have to say Doc, no more cute come backs? hummmm You sure your not a Gator or Tech fan!!! One is as bad as the other!!!


I'm going out on a limb here and guessing that you didn't get a gold star in reading comprehension in school...


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 18, 2007)

chadair said:


> right on the money.
> 
> the guys I go with to the UGA games feel the same



good to know there are other UGA fans out there that are actually watching the games, analyzing the play, and are objective enough to realize this.


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 18, 2007)

*Ms. Tebow is gonna get aquainted with Brandon Miller*

I watch the games, I didn't say he was the BEST there is, I was just pointing out that Georgia has more problems, Bigger ones than Miller. Also I believe the guy was saying Tebow would get acquainted with Miller. Which in all possibilities he will, and I hope he does!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 18, 2007)

*Miller*

Listening to the 3 Hours of Pre-Game last week, when Loren asked Coach Mark Richt about Miller, Richt said that he was a uplifted to the Whole team, and Him just being in the locker room was good for the Team!!!


----------



## JKG (Oct 18, 2007)

Every team Florida plays always has a defensive player that is going to get "aquainted with Tebow". We have heard that one every game and I have yet to see one player really slow him down, not to say it won't happen but I don't think Brandon Miller is the one to do it.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 18, 2007)

*Listening to the 3 Hours of Pre-Game last week, when Loren asked Coach Mark Richt abo*

I heard that too, even if he didn't play.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 18, 2007)

JKG, It will take the whole defense to step and play well. They can't get caught up in the hype, just have to play!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## JKG (Oct 18, 2007)

SuperSport, you are right but it will take a good defensive effort on Florida's part too, should be a good game, I just hope to get a W this week.
Go Gators!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 18, 2007)

See thats ALL I was saying was that Georgia has a good chance and That I think that we Can and Will WIN!!! I Hope!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 18, 2007)

Don't see this UGA team playing a very competitive game vs uf as the chippers we signed haven't panned out..I am sure Brandon Miller is a great kid but his play is really a mirror of our problems...inconsistent play and just not enough toughness...that being said JMikey your probably too young to remember when your team never won much and tended to play tentative and just really always found a way to lose..how bout' a little class like a few of the other gator's on here.... or better yet go back in your hole.....


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 18, 2007)

*it was a thread started by dog fans saying- Georgia will beat UF*

Yes I done it!!!
See now this is fun!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 18, 2007)

*i'll take the last 15 out of 17 over your streak in the 70's and early 80's...*

I will take the overall!!!
UGA 45      UF 37

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Oct 19, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Brandon Miller is the sorriest excuse for a middle linebacker in the entire country.   Do you watch the games?  I hate Florida, but #12 is a joke.



I would have you to know that I attend every home game and a majority of the away games.  Yes, I do watch them.  He may not have played up to par every time he has stepped on the field, but he has done well at times.


----------



## chadair (Oct 19, 2007)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> He may not have played up to par every time he has stepped on the field, but he has done well at times.




wow, not trying to make anyone mad but that sounds like you will settle for anything as long as he is wearing black and red.

 The offensive line has done "well at times" too, but it takes 60 minutes to get the job done.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 19, 2007)

chadair said:


> wow, not trying to make anyone mad but that sounds like you will settle for anything as long as he is wearing black and red.
> 
> The offensive line has done "well at times" too, but it takes 60 minutes to get the job done.



Chad... I don't like the fact that I'm agreeing so much with you...


----------



## chadair (Oct 19, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> Chad... I don't like the fact that I'm agreeing so much with you...



 welcome to the dark side


----------



## bradpatt03 (Oct 19, 2007)

i love uga to death and would love to see them win but the way they've been playing this year there's no way they'll beat florida....or auburn....or kentucky


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 19, 2007)

Not mad but if you want to go on a streak, then go on the Overall. I know people love the "Biggest Cocktail Party", but I would love us to play in the Swamp, and the next year to play here between the hedges!!!
Just my thought, Anyways still backing my "we will win"
Ya'll have a Blessed Day and Weekend!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Oct 19, 2007)

I'd like to see a Jawga Win


----------



## centerc (Oct 20, 2007)

if stafford gets hurt we could mabyee win .He cant score enough points to keep up with our weak defense.


----------



## Bowdawg (Oct 20, 2007)

If you look at whats happened today in the sec you will agree that no one wants to bet on next weeks game.  My gut tells me that once again the dogs will get clipped by the gators which tells me that the dogs just  might pull it off.  This is the year of the holy s***  upsets.  I think that an off week for georgia and a dog fight in Kentucky for Florida  will leave them banged up and at a disadvantage in Jacksonville next week.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 21, 2007)

don't see it that way Bow but do like your optimism!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 21, 2007)

GA is a fine team with a good coach. However, I do not believe they will be able to stop the gators. Florida defeats GA as is customary.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 24, 2007)

*Off week for Georgia and a dog fight in Kentucky for Florida will leave them banged u*

I Agree!!!
Georgia Wins Bet on it!!!
Go Georgia!!!


----------



## Lthomas (Oct 24, 2007)

Well.. One thing is for sure... The Gator are gonna educate Micheal Vick on the proper way to beat the biscuits out of a dawg and get away with it......


----------



## earlyrain (Oct 24, 2007)

Are you sure thats not Pot your smoking there, Cause your CRAZY!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 24, 2007)

*still trollin*



SuperSport said:


> I will take the overall!!!
> UGA 45      UF 37
> 
> Go Dawgs!!!


If my math is right , then 17 years ago it would have been
43 UGA and 22 UF ?

oh, and BTW....while it irritates me to no end that Doc Holliday is actually a Tech man.......the boy know his football, and just tells it like it is.........X's and O's
UF is a better team, but I still hate em.
Dogs win 24-21 on a last second Coutu 45 yarder.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 24, 2007)

MCBUCK said:


> oh, and BTW....while it irritates me to no end that Doc Holliday is actually a Tech man.......the boy know his football, and just tells it like it is.........X's and O's


thanks MCBUCK.  I understand its hard for folks to wrap their heads around, but I'd be tickled to death if UGU went 11-1 every year, so long as that loss was to Tech.  I like em every weekend but that one after Thanksgiving, and I like being objective about the games and just talking football with folks who are the same.

We can all have our loyalties, but we should have some sense of realism as well.  

I have some loyalties to UGA... I thank them everyday for their women, including the one thats gonna wind up being my wife...


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 25, 2007)

Think about it Doc.....Uf is is better in every aspect of the game than UGA...but Michigan was so much better than  App. State.  and USC better than Stanford, and so many others this year.....there is a possibility.  I have seen it many other times too.
My son was a 4 year starter in HS, and during his So. year we were playing a much better Dalton team on their field.  Well with 4:50 left on the clock we were down 19-0.  Hopeless.  My son hit the Dalton tailback on the 50 and caused a fumble that our safety retuned 47yds for a TD, went for 2, and the comeback was on.....fast forward to 1:25 left in the game and the score is 19-16 Dalton, we have the ball on our own 3, and 4 plays later we are on the 30 with a 3 and long and BOOM, flanker gets wide open and goes the distance.  Ballgame........Murray Co. 23 Dalton 19   You have seen this happen too.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 25, 2007)

anything can happen, and I hope it does.

Like I've said before, I wouldn't cheer for Florida if they were playing the Taliban.  (However, I like the Taliban ever so slightly more than I like any team from the Big Ten.)


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 25, 2007)

Doc I'm like you on that, I HATE Florida!!! But thats not why I pick UGA to win, I really think we can and will win. I just hate that the game is that early (3:30) I'm going to have to rush my butt off to get my home in time to see it!!! Just wish it was like at 6:00 or 8:00!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Oct 25, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> Doc I'm like you on that, I HATE Florida!!! But thats not why I pick UGA to win, I really think we can and will win. I just hate that the game is that early (3:30) I'm going to have to rush my butt off to get my home in time to see it!!! Just wish it was like at 6:00 or 8:00!!!
> Go Dawgs!!!


well I'll be in a deer stand starting about 3...


----------



## Sandman619 (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## ga_game_hunter (Oct 25, 2007)

Can you say 16 of 18.....


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 26, 2007)

About 25 hours to kickoff!!!
Any Gator fans want to give in now?
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## JKG (Oct 26, 2007)

I don't........Go Gators!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 26, 2007)

SuperSport said:


> About 25 hours to kickoff!!!
> Any Gator fans want to give in now?
> Go Dawgs!!!



true Dawg fan...........relentless

Dawgs-24
Gainesville School  for Wayward Girls-21


----------



## larpyn (Oct 26, 2007)

MCBUCK said:


> true Dawg fan...........relentless
> 
> Dawgs-24
> Gainesville School  for Wayward Girls-21



I was thinking more along the lines of "senseless"


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 26, 2007)

Just checking, 
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 26, 2007)

last line I saw was UF -7 or -6 1/2


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 26, 2007)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## pacecars (Oct 27, 2007)

Florida 47
Georgia 12


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 28, 2007)

centerc said:


> if stafford gets hurt we could mabyee win .He cant score enough points to keep up with our weak defense.



Guess we know now why you aren't a highly paid coach or recruiter


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 28, 2007)

You know what was the one of the best parts of the whole game? At the end of the game, the Tebow fumble, when we fell on it, Tebow just laid there on the ground. Wonderful sight to see!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 29, 2007)

I really can't hate Tebow.  He is a great kid and he plays with a lot of heart.  I don't wish him well when he plays us, but I don't like to see any kid who gives his heart to the game get humiliated.


----------



## Bell_Man (Oct 29, 2007)

I guess congratulations are in order for you dawg fans. You guys played well. Now for the most famous words in Ga vs fl football " will get um next year".


----------

